
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (February 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
backend-dev-33
Location: Ukraine currently (German citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, SOA, network programming, RESTful Services, SOAP, Oracle,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, CouchDB, memcached, RabbitMQ, Tomcat, Amazon EC2
instances, Amazon S3, Git, Mercurial

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/01dmitri](http://www.linkedin.com/in/01dmitri)

Email: backend.developer.33 (at) gmail.com

I am a backend generalist (Java, Django, NoSQL/SQL databases, Linux/shell
scripts/admin, AWS deployment). 20 years in the industry. Have architected and
led teams.

Java/CORBA/Web Services/Oracle experience at Ericsson R&D (developed a
proprietary Java framework for the family of Ericsson applications). Knowledge
of Telco business (billing/rating/customer care domain).

Fine-tuned UNIX systems and Java/C/C++ applications for better performance.
Fixed performance bottlenecks (for Telco operators having problems with
billing system performance).

Implemented web scraping system (server-side Javascript with
PhantomJS/CasperJS) with matching/merging/refining functionality using
distributed (cloud) computing with hundreds of computers on Amazon (EC2
instances were used).

Performed rapid web application development/prototyping with Django/Mezzanine.
Can handle frontend if necessary.

------
sochix
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, please!

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, webapi, signalR, angular.js, javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ilya.pir@gmail.com

Desperately looking for a job in a country with sane government. Will consider
anything. Also check out the website I built in the last few months, it's
pretty cool: [http://buketus.com/](http://buketus.com/)

~~~
osipov
>looking for a job in a country with sane government

So I guess a job in United States is out of your consideration?

~~~
sochix
no, US are great case

------
pavlovmc
Location: Podolsk, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, please.

Technologies: System Administrator: Linux (RedHat (RHCE), Gentoo),
Virtualisation (KVM, VMware), Open Source and etc. PHP (CodeIgniter).

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/vladimir-
pavlov/68/541/60](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/vladimir-pavlov/68/541/60)

Email: pavlovmc [at] gmail [dot] com

Hello. Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science and 6 years of experience in IT.
Have a lot of experience in configuring Open Source software, Linux and
FreeBSD OS. Have ability to solve difficult problems. Love a new technologies.

------
evseevsrg
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS), Web (PHP, MySQL, jQuery, HTML, CSS)

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/ios-
developer-s...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/ios-developer-
sergey-evseev.pdf)

Email: evseev.srg at gmail.com

I have over 10 years of software development experience with focus on iOS
applications over the last 4 years. I love working with new people to build
amazing software.

Currently, I'm working as Senior iOS Developer on secure iOS-client (voice,
chat, conferences, mail and notes) for corporate use.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background (land/marine surveying). While I'm into both
front and backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most
interested in DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim,
tmux, git, ssh, etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. My goal is to get
my foot in the door in this industry with an established company where there
are experienced engineers willing to take me under their wing while I improve
my skill set in return for me putting in the hard work and the hours. My
university work was in the liberal arts (I don't have a CS degree), and I'm
determined to do the work necessary—on my own time—to get up to speed with
remedial CS and algorithm knowledge on nights and weekends. I have excellent
soft skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and
written communication. If you need good documentation, technical writing, or
even web copy, I can definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve
out time for me in exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and
technical development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 15 years
of experience on the web(from frontend to back). See url below for further
details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that it matters, but 20 somethings shallow 'software-is-my-only-passion' kids are annoying,(I'm ok with the wise, humble ones). I prefer working with silver hairs, who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take Care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
doozy
Location: Currently in South America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: At one point or another I've been paid to develop in Python, C,
Perl, Java, x86 assembly, Matlab, Fortran, PHP and a few other languages. I do
mostly Python these days.

Résumé/CV: Some things I've recently completed:

\- RESTful API for a mobile app (Relational database design, PostgreSQL,
psycopg2, Flask, Jinja2, collaborative filtering, NumPy, SciPy, json, Sphinx)

\- A couple of scrappers for large amounts of data (BeautifulSoup, lxml,
PyQuery, pdftotext, pdfminer, requests, MySQL)

\- Concurrent, asynchronous, scalable tool to check wide variety of responses
over HTTP (Python 3, XML, ElementTree, concurrent, requests)

\- Scalable, non-blocking proxy for Android/iOS/BlackBerry push notifications
(Tornado, Supervisor)

\- A couple of mobile-optimized websites (jQuery Mobile, SQLite, PHP, Symfony)

I'm partial to FreeBSD, Vim and the command line, but adapt to whatever I have
to use to get stuff done.

I've also completed a few dozen gigs in a major freelancing website across a
wide variety of skills, you can check my work history and feedback there:
[https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html](https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html)

If you think I'm a good fit for your project, contact me. I'm available for
part-time or full-time work.

Email: hndenep@kaffeeschluerfer.com

------
ddebernardy
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right job

Technologies: Many (10-years of experience in software engineering) +
Marketing + Growth Hacking

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: d at mesoconcepts.com

I help startups and small business owners get more growth by attracting and
closing more customers.

In a nutshell, I refine their marketing to deliver a better message to more
qualified leads; put the spotlight on referral generation, user activation,
and user retention; and set up actionable metrics to optimize each of these
activities.

In more practical terms, I make them collect user data using direct
interactions, surveys, and analytics; spot high potential niche markets and
sales channels based on this data; optimize their conversion funnels using A/B
tests; and automate their sales process using drip emails, transactional
emails, and whatever else moves the needle most.

A highlight in my career to date has been to turn a personal blog into a
thriving software business. I had the privilege of working at the side of
renowned marketers while doing so. Most businesses can benefit from applying
the insights I’ve picked up then and since.

I’m open for a position as a marketing or product manager in addition to
consulting work.

Get in touch if any of the above is of general interest to you, and we'll
discuss how I can help you amplify your revenue.

[http://www.mesoconcepts.com/contact/](http://www.mesoconcepts.com/contact/)

------
rjdagost
Seeking consulting work Location: Conway, Arkansas Remote: yes Willing to
relocate: no Technologies: MATLAB, Python, C++, C, C#, whatever else the day
calls for Resume: available on request LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/bob-d-
agostino/29/641/1b4](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/bob-d-agostino/29/641/1b4)
email: dagostinob[at]autonomee.com

10+ years experience with computer vision, image / signal processing, machine
learning, scientific computing. Skilled with algorithm prototyping and real-
time implementation. My algorithms and software are used daily around the
world in highly successful products. I am proficient developing algorithms for
resource-constrained computing (running on DSP, ARM).

I'm part applied mathematician, part software engineer. If algorithms are core
to your software, I can help you to create a better product. I specialize in
converting “but it worked great in the simulator...” algorithms into robust
processes vetted by the complexities of the real world. I also specialize in
tidying up messes left by others. Unlike many consultants, I ensure that the
code I deliver to customers is well documented so you don't have to run back
to me for every small modification.

Specialties: Creation and automation of calibration procedures; Camera
calibration; Stereo vision; High accuracy image measurements (IR, RGB, UV);
Image registration; 3D geometry; OpenCV; Feature point detection, matching;
Object tracking (Kalman filters); Real-time algorithms; Multispectral chemical
detection; Processing optimization; Machine learning; Non-convex optimization
problems; GPS, inertial sensors, acoustic, seismic data processing

------
zedpm

      Location: South Dakota, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Linux, Windows, PostgreSQL, MySQL, C#, C, C++, git, bash; currently learning HTML5/CSS/Javascript and learning about the changes in C++11
      Résumé/CV: http://c10n.net/assets/c10nResume.pdf
      Email: zedpm[at]c10n[dot]net
    

I'm a software development generalist with a long history of learning whatever
I need to do the job. I believe in simplicity in design and implementation
whenever possible, in thorough testing, and in taking the time to understand
your problem deeply before trying to solve it. In the past I've worked on AI
research in C and Python, telecom systems in C++ and Python, on Windows
desktop software using C++, C#, and VBA, and assorted other projects scattered
across four operating systems and at least seven languages. I've typically
worked on small teams, which means being the architect, developer, tester,
database administrator, sysadmin, and even the front line support. I've
successfully worked remotely for almost nine years and I'm looking for another
remote opportunity to continue building solid software.

------
jimle-uk
Location: London, UK

Type: Contract/contractor

Remote: Yes, UK/EU only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AngularJS

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QvETmBu-
zsm2888Dra7933tL...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QvETmBu-
zsm2888Dra7933tLbxLgiicvdMLdAWMBdis/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: jim@heightdigital.co.uk

Hi! I usually post in the freelancer's thread but thought to try here as this
one comes with a request. My name is Jim and I'm an experienced frontend dev.
I'm comfortable with BackboneJS, Coffeescript and write vanilla most of the
time. I've built (personal) projects with AngularJS for the last 6 months but
I still don't feel as proficient in it as I am with say BackboneJS (which took
me 2). ie. with angular, I'm still learning all the "gothchas" (note: there
are many), arguing with app/folder/file structure and lost in conflicting best
practices.

So this is a call out for challenging/larger angularJS projects preferably in
a mid/senior team. What I get out of it is clarity and in return, I offer a
valuable frontend resource with competitive rates and my thanks!

*note: someone has already asked me why not give up on Angular, confession bear: I actually like using it.

------
seedifferently
Location: Sacramento California area

Remote: Yes (nearly all of my work is remote)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely (but more than willing to visit)

Technologies: Go, Python, Ruby, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Linux sysadmin,
etc.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently](http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently)
/ [https://github.com/seedifferently](https://github.com/seedifferently)

Email: seth-at-curiasolutions-dot-com

I've been doing professional web development using F/OSS technologies for
nearly 15 years. What my clients typically say they appreciate the most about
working with me is my terrific communication, "Oops!"-free deliverables, and
enthusiastic "make it happen" attitude.

I most recently completed a 2-year near full-time stint at a medium sized
(>500 employees) non-profit, where I was brought in as a Sr dev/projects lead
to help them completely overhaul their various web/net applications and
infrastructure (using a mixture of Python, Ruby on Rails, and some Angular).

I'm currently looking for _part-time_ remote opportunities in either Python,
Rails, CoffeeScript, or Go.

------
alexgivens
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Objective C, Swift, UI/UX Design, Front End Web

Résumé/CV:
[http://alexgivens.com/resume.pdf](http://alexgivens.com/resume.pdf)

Email: mail [at] alexgivens [dot] com

I am currently seeking part/full time work as an iOS Developer and User
Experience Designer.

\---

Originally from a design background, I began coding iOS apps three years ago,
during which I’ve shipped 4 apps – all of which were mocked up, prototyped,
developed, tested, and shipped by myself. The first two of these apps reside
under an NDA with my former employer, however the other two are publicly
available:

• Noon Pacific
([http://appstore.com/noonpacific](http://appstore.com/noonpacific)) is an
internet radio app built upon the 8tracks API. I designed the Noon Pacific app
as a seamless extension of the existing website. Within weeks Noon Pacific
reached 9th place paid Music app in the App Store, and received accolades from
both Lifehacker and Twelve South.

• Color Myx ([http://appstore.com/colormyx](http://appstore.com/colormyx))
provided a chance to build custom UIControllers, develop a mastery of Auto
Layout, and explore an image-free (i.e. resolution independent) interface with
PaintCode. In just one month Color Myx grew to support support over 3,000
listeners worldwide.

Please browse my personal website,
[http://alexgivens.com](http://alexgivens.com), for my fine arts portfolio as
well.

------
dgemm
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Prefer not

Willing to Relocate: Yes, within US & Canada

Ideal Position: Software eng, in a position involving R&D/new technology
development. Would love to continue in the field of autonomous vehicle
mapping, navigation, and control, but I'm not limited to that. I'm at a point
where I'm not tied down to much here and would easily relocate given an
exciting opportunity.

Background: I have a diverse background spanning physics, mechanical &
aerospace engineering, robotics, and software. For the last four years I have
been working in the industrial automation field developing new technology
solutions for autonomous mapping and navigation of large industrial vehicles.

Technologies: C++, Python, C, Web (HTML, JS, CSS, embedded servers), MATLAB,
SQL (MySQL & SQLite), novice Windows (C# & VC++). Working with Linux for many
years from embedded systems to servers. Comfortable doing most aspects of
system software from low level drivers to high level applications. Can easily
pick up other technologies as I have done with these.

Resume: Yes, but send me an email at the address below. I would rather this
not be the way my current employer learns I'm looking.

Email: incognito.hn@gmail.com

------
kwinsi
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: No (love remote, but currently willing to relocate)

Willing to relocate: Yes, please. Canada (Vancouver) or US (San Francisco)
preferred, other options can be considered as well. Visa required.

Technologies: Ruby (Ruby on Rails), JavaScript / CoffeeScript, HTML / Slim,
CSS / Sass, MySQL, MongoDB, Git, AWS S3, PHP (Laravel, Cake), C/C++, C#
(ASP.NET, WPF), Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/is7dfttrx2no0q1/CV_KirillRagozin_F...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/is7dfttrx2no0q1/CV_KirillRagozin_Fullstack.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ragozinkirill (at) gmail (dot) com

Fullstack developer. Recently graduated with major in information systems and
technologies. Primary experience involves web development with Ruby (which is
the best language of ‘em all), however I’m a fast learner and willing to work
on awesome projects using other technologies as well. Have a passion for
design (don’t tell other developers).

There’s also a personal blog where I write about non-technical stuff:
[http://notes.kirillragozin.com](http://notes.kirillragozin.com)

------
shashwat986
Location: IIT Kanpur, India

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes (I don't have a work Visa)

Technologies: I have a good amount of experience with Python, MATLAB, jQuery,
JS/HTML5/CSS, PHP, Bootstrap, etc. I have also worked with NodeJS, Angular,
Play (Java), Mongo, SQLite, and I'm a quick learner, so new technology is not
a problem.

I'm more of a Data Science/BI person, and I have a good level of understanding
of Artifical Intelligence, Data Mining, Natural Language Processing, Machine
Learning, and other related areas.

Resume/CV:
[http://cse.iitk.ac.in/users/chandras/resume.pdf](http://cse.iitk.ac.in/users/chandras/resume.pdf)

Email: chandras [at] cse.iitk.ac.in

I've completed a master's degree in Physics from IIT Kanpur, one of the top
institutes in India, and I'll be getting a second master's in Computer Science
in a few months. I have a large amount of inter-disciplinary exposure, and I'm
interested in profiles related to Data Science/BI, back-end, or front-end
work; basically any place where I get to learn a lot and apply myself. I'm not
great at UI/UX, but I'm good at getting the job done.

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi [or Remote]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Obninsk, Russia
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: Highly desirable (need a visa - Canada, US, western Europe)
      Technologies: Obj-C, iOS SDK, C++ (C++11), OpenGL ES, computer graphics, OpenCV,
        JS, Leaflet.js, Grunt, Mocha, PDF, XML, HTML5, SVG, JSON, OOP, GoF patterns...
      Email: see my resume, please
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Looking for a challenge that will unleash my potential!

My main goal is to create powerful and smart mobile and web applications,
always pushing the limit of what I'm able to create by constantly learning new
technologies and approaches.

If your company is Agile, then I bet I'd be a great addition to your team and
we'll find much in common. I believe that the best software is created by
people who can successfully and seamlessly communicate with each other.

If you need a young and fast-growing developer with some experience in mobile
development to join your team, please make time to read my resume and contact
me!

------
Armand_Grillet
Looking for an INTERNSHIP, not a job.

Location: France

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Java and Java EE, JavaScript, Swift

Résumé/CV: [http://armand.gr/static/files/CV-Armand-
Grillet.pdf](http://armand.gr/static/files/CV-Armand-Grillet.pdf)

Email: armand.grillet@outlook.com

I'm ready to move far away from France to work 2-3 months for a tech company
working on interesting projects. I am currently following an international
Master’s degree in Computer Science in Cloud Computing and Services. Tldr; I'm
learning how to program distributed systems and applications around them.

In my spare time I work on JavaScript-based projects as you can see on my
GitHub profile
([https://github.com/ArmandGrillet](https://github.com/ArmandGrillet)). For
instance I work on Mado
([https://github.com/ArmandGrillet/Mado](https://github.com/ArmandGrillet/Mado)),
a Markdown editor for Google Chrome, using jQuery and Grunt.

I have knowledge in front-end and back-end development as you can see in my
résumé and I would love to work with an awesome team of engineers this summer!

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: South East Asia (for the last 2 years); Russia, Saint-Petersburg
(originally)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! (USA or Singapore or Hong Kong)

Technologies: Ruby (Rails), Python (Django), Scala, Haskell, C#, C, SQL, Java,
JavaScript, Rust.

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me@gildedhonour.com or gilded.honour@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages. I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia,
relocated to South East Asia and since then have been learning as much as I
could and had to working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up
with the zinger of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at
all. And I'm the one who is responsible for it. I'm also stoked about learning
functional programming, finance and IT security.

------
graphene
Location: Belgium

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: python, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, pandas, flask, nginx, C,
Fortran 90, MPI/OpenMP, haskell, pandoc, git

Resume: [http://be.linkedin.com/pub/mark-
szepieniec/89/7a6/53/](http://be.linkedin.com/pub/mark-szepieniec/89/7a6/53/)
[https://github.com/mszep](https://github.com/mszep)
[http://mszep.com](http://mszep.com)

Email: mszepien gmail

My name is Mark, I'm submitting my PhD in computational physics in a few
weeks, and am looking to get into software engineering. With a background in
electrical engineering, I'm especially interested in applying the tools of
machine learning and data science to systems in the real world. I've really
enjoyed completing Andrew Ng's online machine learning course and working on
some side projects that touch on data science, and I can't wait to get started
making a difference at your company!

I'm an EU citizen, and willing relocate elsewhere in Europe, or North America.

------
linkedlist
\------

Location: London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python (Numpy, SciPy, Matplotlib, Pandas, Scikit-learn, Django),
MATLAB, VBA, C#, C++, JavaScript, SQL, Git, SVN

Résumé/CV: Please email me.

Email: data.and.wine at gmail dot com

\------

Hi! I'm a PhD graduate in signal processing with experience of working in the
financial sector. My versatile background means I get to analyse data for
machine learning, and I also understand risk and profit-and-loss concepts in
financial pricing.

I'm open to relocating to USA as I'd like to experience the working culture
over there and think it has a lot to offer in terms of opportunity and growth.

I offer data analysis, coding and financial risk management know-how. As part
of your team, I want to have an active role in its future success! Please send
me an email and we can discuss more.

I enjoy working on large projects, collaboratively as a team and individually,
and delivering high quality results. I love learning new things and like to
learn them well.

I've previously worked on building supervised and unsupervised machine
learning algorithms as well as tools to assist in risk management and for
discovery of trading opportunities.

Thanks for reading :)

------
howard941

      Location: Tampa Bay area, Florida, 941 a/c
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: I love Florida but who knows
    
      Technologies: Embedded small and large, RF, protocols, device controls, 
      DSP, GPS, satcom, IP, c/c++, python, some Erlang, FreeBSD, wireless,
      Linux, device drivers, POS, nav apps, avionics, UML,
      808X, Z80, little 8051 like MCUs, assembler, firmware, law 
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/
    
      Email: hginfla at teh gmail
    

If your needs aren't fixed I would take your product from concept through
design (UML) through BSP and prototyping with soldering iron in hand and close
coordination with hardware types, and thence to market, iterating as
necessary. Design and code reviews.

>10 yrs in most of the above at startups, and at large ops. Usually new
product development, often at the low level, fixing the concept in firmware.
Pleasant. Enjoy meeting fellow HNers, email or phone even if you don't have
something - who knows?

------
dmolokanov
Location: Volgograd, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (visa required)

Technologies: C#, .NET, WPF, Silverlight, ASP.NET MVC/Web Api, RESTful
Services, SQL, Entity Framework, PostgreSQL, multi-threading, network
programming, unit testing (Moq, xUnit.net), Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/x35z2p60dvlkx15/denis_molokanov_cv...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/x35z2p60dvlkx15/denis_molokanov_cv_en_public.pdf?dl=0)

Email: molokanov [dot] denis [at] gmail.com

I'm a professional software developer with a passion for building great
applications, with an in depth knowledge of OOP, OOD, S.O.L.I.D. principles
and design patterns. I have the ability to understand and transform complex
business requirements into software, ensuring applications are delivered on
time and to specification, performance optimized and maintainable. I'm a
highly motivated individual who is always learning, able to work to tight
deadlines. Someone who encourages learning and the sharing of ideas and is
always open to new ways of working.

------
silbak04
Location: Fairfield, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Verilog/VHDL, Bash/ZSH.

Resume: [PDF]
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4pLVkicFQ0qaTM4T3FZZlpGcHM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4pLVkicFQ0qaTM4T3FZZlpGcHM/view?usp=sharing)

\---

I have recently graduated with a Masters of Engineering in Computer
Engineering and Bachelors of Science in Electrical Engineering. My primary
focus is on, but not limited to:

FPGA Development (Altera and Xilinx): I have ~3 years of experience in both
Verilog and VHDL.

Embedded Systems (Atmel 8-Bit AVRs, PIC16F/24F Platforms): I have ~3 years of
C experience.

Software/Tools: GIT, EagleCAD, OpenGL, GNU Debugger, Quartus II, Xilinx ISE,
Magic, IRSIM, HSPICE.

Protocols/Filesystems: SSH/Telnet, FTP/SFTP, HTTP, NFS, Ext2/3/4.

I love to use Python/Bash/ZSH for automation and GIT for tracking/committing
code.

Many of my projects I have worked on can be found here on my Github:

[https://github.com/silbak04?tab=repositories](https://github.com/silbak04?tab=repositories)

Email: silbak04@gmail.com

------
c0da

      Location: Princeton, NJ
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere. (prefer Boulder, Portland, Seattle, or SF)
      Technologies: C/C++, Javascript, Java, Android, Python
      Resume: http://cricklet.github.io/files/kenrick-rilee-resume-2015.pdf
      Portfolio: http://cricklet.github.io/
      Email: kenrick dot rilee at gmail.com
    

I'm a senior at Princeton University. I was originally class of 2013, but took
2 years off to work on my own start-up, raising a small round of seed funding.
After shutting down the company, I went to New York, where I worked for
Codecademy and Venmo.

For someone finishing undergrad, I have a very diverse programming background.
I spent 3 years focusing on Android, 2 years focusing on Javascript, and
nearly all of my academic career focusing on C/C++ and graphics. I've also
done plenty of full-stack work (notably at my start-up and at Codecademy).

I'm looking for a full-time software engineering job anywhere in the world.

------
tylermac1
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: C++ (Microsoft VC++/MFC), Web (HTML/CSS/PHP/JS), C# (Unity3D and
.Net), OpenMP/MPI (C++)

Cursory Knowledge: iOS (Swift)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=91467456](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=91467456)

Email: tylermac1 (at) gmail.com

About Me: I'm a junior developer looking for a little more cutting edge work
in the software world. I currently write C++ for proprietary CAD software to
interface with CNC mills. While at my current company I have written a few
custom web apps to help save thousands of developer hours per year. I also
have experience with distributed computing with MPI and parallel programming
with OpenMP. I'd like to transition to more of a back-end developer role and
am an incredibly motivated individual.

I have remote experience working/managing developers/artists with a company I
co-founded in college (Mantis Digital Arts).

------
Alexey83

      Location:Rostov-on-Don, Russia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (USA only)
      Technologies: C++, JavaScript, web development, MS degree in mathematics and computer science.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/aschekotikhin
      Email: alexis.schek at gmail.com
    

Highly experienced full stack developer and team leader with MS degree in
mathematics and computer science. • More than 10 years of progressive
experience building high performance desktop and web-applications. • Solid
mathematical background and working knowledge of software architectures and
principles. • Strong believer in agile methodologies and bright future of the
functional programming. • Startup entrepreneur with a proven record of turning
ideas into revenue generating businesses. • Eager to learn new technologies
and tackle challenges. • International team collaboration experience.

------
gs7
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (Palo Alto, Mountain View, Sunnyvale,
Cupertino, San Jose preferred)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Abilities: Full stack web development (JS/jQuery/CSS/HTML, LAMP stack,
iOS/Objective C), technical project management

Resume: [http://www.hire.gs](http://www.hire.gs)

Email: see resume

I'm a full stack web developer and technical project manager with 8 years of
professional experience. So far my main focus has been on web and iOS projects
in the education sector, but I can quickly grasp new technologies or languages
and use them to come up with creative solutions to business problems. I love
to code and build things that are useful to people. Here’s a page I built for
my current employer in celebration of its centennial that is a good
representation of my current frontend skills:
[https://www.menloschool.org/centennial](https://www.menloschool.org/centennial)

------
mahesh_gkumar
I can write code and manage engineering teams/projects/scrums. I am looking
for a engineering manager/lead type role where I have the opportunity to lead
and grow a small team of engineers and at the same time allows me to code part
time. Language Skills - Really language agnostic (I can pick up any language),
but recently have been using Ruby a lot. I also developed www.petworkslabs.com
from scratch and currently also maintain it. Its RoR based application running
on heroku

Soft Skills - Have managed small teams of engineers (working in scrum) in the
past. Mentored them, helped them with career path decisions, helped do their
performance reviews etc.

Location - Boston, MA, USA

LinkedIn profile -
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=20279287&trk=nav_re...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=20279287&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile)

Email - mahesh.gkumar@gmail.com

------
embrangler
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and hit the ground running. Great communicator (for estimates,
handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former CTO and
co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and quality
work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair.

------
virjog
Location: New York City and New Jersey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, C++, HTML/CSS, JS, UI/UX, Mobile Design (iOS + Android),
Learning Ruby + iOS Development

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jti3o01w5r41f3c/Viral%20Jogani%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jti3o01w5r41f3c/Viral%20Jogani%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: viraljogani@gmail.com

I'm looking for a summer internship (design or engineering) preferably in New
York. I have experience interning at a startup where I was responsible for
designing and developing web pages, performing QA tests, and managing the
company blog. You can find more information on my website
([http://viraljogani.com](http://viraljogani.com)), and you can check out some
of my design work on behance.
([http://behance.net/virjog](http://behance.net/virjog)).

Would love to get in touch with anyone interested!

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, BackboneJS, NodeJS, Less/Stylus, Handlebars,
Grunt/Gulp

Résumé/CV:
[http://prolll.com/GlebPolushkinResume.pdf](http://prolll.com/GlebPolushkinResume.pdf)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
gothy
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (in 6-12 months)

Technologies: mostly front-end - JS/Coffee, SASS, React/Flux, Backbone, Node.
(Past: Python/Django, Android. Also played with Go, Elixir)

Résumé/CV: [http://gothy.me](http://gothy.me)

Email: dmitry.utkin@gmail.com

Interested in building web projects from top to bottom, UI\UX, solving scaling
problems.

------
undrdog
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Highly desirable, need visa assistance

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC/Web Api, JavaScript, React, Backbone

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1cigkycz4fy1s9p/cv_of_sergii_bezli...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1cigkycz4fy1s9p/cv_of_sergii_bezliudnyi.pdf?dl=0)

Email: serg.bezludny@gmail.com

------
nicholasreed
Location: Menlo Park, CA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Tech: Using Javascript on the front/backend frequently, comfortable with
Python and PHP. Phonegap/Cordova advocate for cross-platform apps.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasreed](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasreed)
, [https://github.com/nicholasareed](https://github.com/nicholasareed) ,
[http://famousmobileapps.com](http://famousmobileapps.com)

Email: nicholas.a.reed at google's mail service

I love building API-backed apps and complete services. My experience includes
building a niche SaaS product, writing the first iteration of Hackathon.io,
and as a Tech PM at DocuSign. My ideal company would be a small team based in
the Bay Area that wants passionate developers to contribute to building an
amazing product or service in a short time frame.

------
Xodia
Location: Paris Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES (SF/SoCal - Visa needed)
Technologies:Objective-C, Java, Swift, Python/Django, AWS, Amazon EC2
instances, Shell scripts, C, C++.
Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gkwjl2zryh62obs/resume_mc.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gkwjl2zryh62obs/resume_mc.pdf?dl=0)
Email:morgan.collino+hn[at]epitech.eu

I am a full stack developer (more oriented mobile) with
Objective-C/Swift/Python/C/Shell scriptings. I have startup and professional
experience in mobile development (iOS and Android). Im looking for challenging
engineering opportunities in the US, France and Worldwide. I'm testing during
my spare time new techs (like recently the iBeacons) and I love to keep in
touch with the trend.

------
pmiller2
Location: SF Bay Area/Oakland

Remote: Probably not

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Most recently, Python/Django, Celery, Mongodb, Mysql, AWS.
Others: Numpy, PyQt, optical power meters, lasers, and a (very) small amount
of C++ and Matlab.

Résumé/CV: Please email me

Email: pwmiller74@yahoo.com

\---

Experience: 2 years.

Education: BA, Mathematics with additional graduate study in math.

Looking for: Internship/junior backend engineer position.

I've recently finished an internship at Ampush Media in SoMa and am looking
for a place to land. Ideally, I'd love to be in a place where I could apply
some of the things I learned studying math in college and grad school, but I'm
generally attracted to backend-y type stuff.

When it comes to web backends, I've used Python and Django, but I'm
comfortable switching languages and/or frameworks, if you want to hire someone
generally smart and somewhat experienced, and can afford a bit of rampup time.

------
engcv
Location: London, UK Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: C++,
C++11, Boost , STL , Qt, Python, Cython, MongoDb, Postgres, Django, SQL,
Celery, pytest, rabbitMq, AMQP, json , postgis jenkins, valgrind cppcheck,
linux/unix, android. anything new as required! Résumé/CV:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)
Email:
[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=015SskU4P-BPiMP...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=015SskU4P-BPiMP..).
Multilingual (IT , EN , FR, ES) software engineer with international
experience, I worked in China , Belgium , France and UK. I am fast and always
deliver .

------
mike-cardwell
Location: Nottingham, UK

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Debian, Centos, Perl, C++, NodeJS, Apache, Nginx, SSL, MySQL,
Postgres, SQLite, Memcached, HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, XML, XSLT, SMTP, Exim,
Postfix, Dovecot, SpamAssassin, ClamAV, Bind, Unbound, DNSSEC, IPv6, OpenVPN,
iptables, Prosody, Git, Subversion, CVS. Lots of others I can't remember right
now.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: See profile

Perl programmer and web developer for 12 years. 15 years of Linux sysadmin.
Full stack. Can build your servers, install and manage them, write the
software to run on top of them.

Me: [https://grepular.com/me/](https://grepular.com/me/)

My blog: [https://grepular.com/blog/](https://grepular.com/blog/)

Github: [https://github.com/mikecardwell/](https://github.com/mikecardwell/)

------
ManyHacker
Location: San Francisco

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: yes (VISA required)

Technologies: C++ (STL), Java, C# (.NET), Ruby, Go, Bash, TCL, XML,
JavaScript, UML, Eclipse, Visual Studio, Git, MatLab, VMware, SQL, PL/SQL,
Windows, Linux (Ubuntu, OpenSuse), EDA, ECAD

Github: [https://github.com/manycoding](https://github.com/manycoding)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vaz0ul4gu60bn5c/resume_Valery_M.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vaz0ul4gu60bn5c/resume_Valery_M.pdf?dl=0)

vamukhs at gmail dot com

\-----

Although my main experience in developing EDA tools, I would like to try new
areas. I'm looking for a full-time job/internship. Things I'm proud of:

\- Verilog project, added Verilog support in company's EDA software (parsing,
testing and simulation)

\- Viewpoints project. GUI for IC testing - no need to hardcode your IC tests
anymore

------
fidrelity
Location: Barcelona, Spain (AT citizen)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS, Git, TDD, RSpec, Capybara, AngularJS, coffee,
postgreSQL, mysql, REST, API design, scrum, agile

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/andreschweighofer

Email: dre [ät] fidrelity.at

Hi, I'm a Rails dev with experience on the full stack - from deployment and
server administration to JS frameworks and team leading.

I have a Frontend / Full-stack colleague (Angular, Rails, HTML5, CSS3) and we
enjoy working as a professional team. Together we’ve established a development
culture of responsible, test driven development.

I'm looking for a trustful and flexible work environment with a "Getting
things done" mentality. Please spare me all the corporate politics games.
Ideally part time. If you're not in Barcelona, contact me anyway, maybe we can
figure something out. Thanks.

------
avyfain

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to major US cities, particularly SF, NYC or Boston.
      Technologies: Web (HTML/CSS/JS), Ruby on Rails, Python, Lisp, R.
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16238897/Avy%20Faingezicht.pdf
      Email: my username at google's email service
      Github: https://github.com/avyfain

About to graduate from Northwestern University with degrees in Integrated
Engineering and Economics. I've had two summer internships in finance tech,
and currently I work part time at a healthcare startup. I have experience in
analytics/machine learning and full stack web.

Looking for full time Software Engineering or Product Management positions
starting around Summer 2015.

------
vram22
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at present

Technologies: Python, C, SQL databases, Linux, UNIX (shell scripting with
bash, sed, awk and friends, some prior sysadmin work too, UNIX C programming),
Flask, REST, APIs, PDF generation (see xtopdf), many open source libraries and
tools. Also worked on Java (servlets) earlier, and on Ruby on Rails on two
projects earlier as server team lead / senior engineer. Was team leader for a
successful middleware software product written in C.

Résumé/CV: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com/p/about-vasudev-
ram.html](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/p/about-vasudev-ram.html)

Email: See
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)

xtopdf:
[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf)

Blog posts about Python (many):
[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Blog posts about xtopdf (many):
[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

(The xtopdf posts are a subset of the Python posts, since xtopdf is written in
Python)

Have both project and product development experience, in Python and C.

Author of published technical articles on Python, C, Linux topics at IBM
developerWorks, Packt Publishing and Linux For You sites/magazines.

Other related links:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7329890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7329890)

[http://code.activestate.com/recipes/users/4173351/](http://code.activestate.com/recipes/users/4173351/)

------
robertov
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/about](http://vidakovic.si/about)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include: \- designing branding of company from scratch

\- building web projects from top to bottom, user experience

\- wireframing

------
gavruk
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ASP.NET MVC, Node.js, AngularJS, MongoDB, Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gavruk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gavruk)

GitHub: [https://github.com/gavruk](https://github.com/gavruk)

Email: svgavruk @ gmail . com

------
xentronium
Location: Russia (sorry)

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Yes, although you'll need to help me with paperwork

Technologies: Ruby, Rails (as well as sinatra, grape, etc.), Mysql, Postgres,
Elasticsearch, Solr — better, html/haml/css/sass, javascript — worse

Résumé/CV:
[http://markabramov.me/cv/cv.en.html](http://markabramov.me/cv/cv.en.html)

Email: me@markabramov.me

I specialize in ruby backends for various problems (not only rails), I will
gladly do frontend if needed, but I'm not as experienced in that.

____

As a sidenote, you're going to see a lot of posts in these threads from
Russian and Ukrainian citizens and I urge you to pay attention to them. There
is an ongoing exodus from these countries which leaves lots of good
specialists without jobs (economic collapse doesn't help either).

------
erikcw
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: ok

Willing to relocation: no

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Ruby, Django, Javascript (including
ClojureScript and CoffeeScript), React.js, Backbone.js, Objective-C/Swift,
Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Chef, Ansible, and many others.

Résumé/CV: available upon request.

Email: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a senior full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional
experience. Have lead the development of multiple successful software projects
from MVP through to full production. Very comfortable working in both small
and large teams. In addition to my technical know how, I have a strong
business background. I'll happily work with all stakeholders in your team to
make sure the right product gets delivered.

I'm comfortable ramping up on new technologies (and codebases) quickly.

------
abeljan

      Location: Novosibirsk, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Fulltime: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe (I have no working visa)
      Email: please find it in my CV
    

I have 15+ years of experience in IT industry. Actually I am a system
architect in a medium sized software company (900+ employees). Meanwhile, I
believe that theoretical knowledge is useless without practice, so I always
have enough time for programming.

I have a deep knowledge in the web applications development including building
of different APIs as well as integration of various products. Nowadays I am
passionate about modern cloud technologies like AWS services, Docker,
OpenStack, Puppet, Chef, Heroku, ZeroMQ, Apache Hadoop and Apache Spark.

Technologies: JS, PHP, Python, SQL and NoSQL, bash, Node.js, Symfony, Django,
jQuery, ExtJS (Sencha), Dojo, Backbone.js, XML/XSLT/XPATH, SOAP, RESTful,
oAuth, OOP, architectural design patterns, etc. /this list is very long and it
grows every day/ I always learn something new. Nowadays I am taking some
courses about machine learning from Stanford university.

CV: [http://nta.guru/cv/resume.pdf](http://nta.guru/cv/resume.pdf)

I am able to build development teams from scratch. Moreover, I managed to do
it several times. One of these teams was distributed and successfully worked
remotely for about 5 years. Also I have an own project where I am going to
make a device for automatic meters reading. My responsibilities here:
requirements, finances, sales, architecture and web service development. The
prototype of web-service is implemented using the Amazon Web Services
technologies like AWS EC2 and Amazon RDS.

For each project my number #1 goal is to find a balance between requirements
and the reasonable cost. I always try do not reinvent the wheel and reuse the
existing solutions. Meanwhile I am quite creative and able to make something
absolutely new.

Currently I am looking for a new challenge to make something valuable. I want
to find a project where I can utilize my talents to the maximum.

------
desijays
Location: India (US Permanent Resident)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Visa help not required. Authorized to work in the
US)

Work Experience: 2 years

Education: Masters in IT (WUT). Bachelors in IT. Diploma in Embedded Systems
and Real Time Operating Systems.

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, Golang, Haskell, Postgres, Docker, Redis,
Javascript, Git, Mercurial, Shell scripting, DataStructures

Résumé/CV:
[https://pdf.yt/d/2I4LfQZw1wIDCACZ](https://pdf.yt/d/2I4LfQZw1wIDCACZ)

Github: [https://github.com/ajjaic](https://github.com/ajjaic)

Email: See the resume

Quick Learner. 2 years of experience building and managing a web application
with Django and Python.

Excellent communications skills. 3 years of on and off haskell experience.

Interested in building backend tools and processes as well as Data Science.

Prefer startup environments.

------
qute
Designer/Computer Scientist

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Location: London, UK

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX), PHP/Python | Wordpress/Contao | Adobe
Creative Suite

Resume:
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Graphical Portfolio: [http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-
Commercial](http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-Commercial)

------
EmergencyCTO
Location: San Francisco, CA. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Temporarily.

Technologies / everything else: I'm an emergency startup lead developer. I'm
your panic button. I will dive into the mud and get an excellent version of
your product across the finish line and into users' hands. The reason I have
been successful at this is because I deeply understand how engineering choices
impact product features, and vice-versa. My skills come as a triad: rapidly
prototyping web products with 2-6 person teams, backend webapp infrastructure
engineering and architecture, and algorithmic design and domain modeling.

Résumé/CV: Available on request. Primarily focused on Python, Go, and Ruby
projects.

Email: emergencycto@gmail.com

------
blckenedicekaj
Location: Columbia, SC soon to be Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Relocating to Charlotte, NC in March, but not open to
anywhere else.

Technologies: UI/UX Design, Responsive Design, Mobile Design, usability
testing, analytics, wireframes, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf](http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf)

Email: tiffani.brickhouse@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Tiffani. A UI/UX Designer with experience with some front end
technologies. I am currently looking for a full-time UX or UI Designer
position. I have worked with both large and small companies. I have seen a
company through a rebranding effort and helping others update their sites for
mobile-friendly and responsiveness. I look forward to hearing from you.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over five years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Most recent/notable
work centers on designing and developing new transport framework based on
AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework. More interested in backend
development or library/tool writing for use in other apps.

------
gnulnx
Location: Baltimore, MD, USA

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: For the right position

Technologies: Debian, Ubuntu, Centos, Perl, Bash, Ruby, Python, SSL, MySQL,
AngularJS, Postfix, AWS, VPC, vmware, Docker, LXC, ZFS, DNS, DHCP, DDNS, pf,
firewall, switch, networking, security, dspam, OpenVPN, git, CakePHP, PHP,
Chef, Puppet, Ansible

Resume: [https://gnulnx.net/resume](https://gnulnx.net/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/kylejohnson](https://github.com/kylejohnson)

email: kjohnson+hn@gnulnx.net

Senior DevOps / Operations / Infrastructure Engineer. I can build private and
public clouds, automate your deployments and infrastructure, do full stack
engineer, and everything in between.

------
evgeny777
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C/C++/Java/C#/Obj-C/Bash, Linux kernel/drivers, embedded
software, networking, distributed systems, backend

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eugene-
leviant/23/41/929](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eugene-leviant/23/41/929)

Email: evgeny.leviant (bow-wow) gmail.com

Working as lead software engineer in Motorola Solutions. Overall 13 years of
experience

Here is a link to some freelance projects done in the past

[https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~015a549a3f5599f35e/](https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~015a549a3f5599f35e/)

------
aegabriel
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js, Backbone + Marionette, Grunt, MochaJS,
CasperJS, Selenium), PHP (Laravel), Ruby (mainly for small web scraping
projects using Nokogiri), Linux admin, Apache, Google Chrome API's and
extensions

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.aegabriel.com/resume.pdf](http://www.aegabriel.com/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://www.github.com/berrberr](https://www.github.com/berrberr)

Email: alex [at] aegabriel.com

Interested in building testable front end applications with Javascript.
Current sideproject that I am working on:
[http://www.streamkeys.com](http://www.streamkeys.com)

------
ifrins
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Java, JS/Node, HTML/CSS, Android, Objective-C, Python, Go

Résumé/CV: Send me an email

Email: ifrins@icloud.com

Github: [https://github.com/ifrins](https://github.com/ifrins)

I'm a Computer Science & Mathematics freshman looking for a summer internship.
I especially interested in back-end and mobile development, but I’m open to
other kinds of positions.

I started programming at 11, and since then I haven’t stopped learning new
languages, tools, best practices, etc. I’m also passionate about data:
everything related to, the so-called, big data, A/B testing, analytics…

I'm currently getting into Ember, Rust, and iOS/OS X development with Swift.

------
Daves
Location: I'm a recent grad looking to relocate to Boston, Atlanta, Austin,
Seattle, D.C, or SF. But I'm open to other areas depending on the opportunity.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Angular, Django, JS, HTML/CSS, Python,
Java, MongoDB, SQL, webdev tools (grunt, bower, etc)

Résumé:
[http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess at gmail.com

*Current Project: [http://www.gtdecision.com/](http://www.gtdecision.com/) (Player news/research tool for fantasy sports)

------
autotravis
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, PostgreSQL, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Linux, and anything I
need/want to learn

Résumé/CV: [http://treddell.com](http://treddell.com),
[http://treddell.com/travisreddell-
resume.pdf](http://treddell.com/travisreddell-resume.pdf)

Email: travis@treddell.com

I specialize in CakePHP and Django web development, but I'm always interested
in branching out. I have a B.S. in Computer Science from the University of
Arkansas at Little Rock. I like having a challenging side-project going at all
times, currently [http://redreader.co](http://redreader.co).

------
dminor
Location: Portland (Hillsboro) OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, CSS, Ruby, C#, Clojure

Résumé/CV: 15 years experience - email for details

Email: daveminor@gmail.com

I've worked at small companies most of my career and consequently have a
pretty wide variety of experience. At my last job I was responsible for the
front end and back end coding for an ecommerce website, but also created C#
apps for our shipping & returns processes, wrote a set of ansible scripts for
server creation and deployment, instituted source code control processes, and
many other things.

I very much enjoy learning new things and am currently playing with node.js,
react, go and rust. Please email if you think I might be a good fit.

------
colinramsay
Location: Cornwall, UK.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: JavaScript - React, Sencha; Ruby; .NET.

CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: colinramsay at gmail dot com

I've been primarily working with JavaScript over the past few years, co-
authoring "Learning Ext JS" a few years ago and now finishing up "Ext JS
Application Architecture", both for Packt publishing.

I'm currently working with React (which is highly refreshing after working
with Ext JS!), Ruby and some iOS stuff. In the past I was a .NET developer. I
can turn my hand to most web-related things and I'm a good problem-solver.

------
oleavr
Location: Stavanger, Norway

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Polyglot software development for desktop, mobile, web, and
backend.

Résumé/CV:
[https://no.linkedin.com/in/oleavr](https://no.linkedin.com/in/oleavr)

Email: oleavr at gmail dot com

\---

I'm the founding author of several open source projects like
[http://www.frida.re](http://www.frida.re),
[https://github.com/frida/cryptoshark](https://github.com/frida/cryptoshark),
and [https://code.google.com/p/ospy/](https://code.google.com/p/ospy/).
Extremely passionate about reverse-engineering, which started with libmimic,
where I reverse-engineered a proprietary video codec from scratch (see:
[http://tech.slashdot.org/story/05/04/05/0240236/logitech-
msn...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/05/04/05/0240236/logitech-msn-webcam-
codec-reverse-engineered)). Have a diverse background spanning IM protocols,
video conferencing, codecs, automotive hacking, dynamic binary
instrumentation, GUI toolkits, web technologies, and most recently the music
industry (Soundrop.fm and Show.co).

As you can see from the source code in the projects mentioned, I master C,
C++, C#, Vala, Python, JavaScript, etc., and I'm also fluent in assembly for
several architectures (IA-32, x86-64, ARM, AArch64, etc.). I also have years
of experience building GUI apps for Windows, Mac, Linux, iOS and Android, and
did a lot of backend development in Erlang. Through my experience building
Frida I implemented features ranging from dynamic rewriting of function
prologues for x86 and ARM 32- and 64-bit, dynamic trampolines, all the way to
building a code tracer based on dynamic recompilation (see:
[https://medium.com/@oleavr/anatomy-of-a-code-
tracer-b081aadb...](https://medium.com/@oleavr/anatomy-of-a-code-
tracer-b081aadb0df8))

I am available for both individual projects and long-term positions, but I can
only work remotely.

------
msamoylov
Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not yet

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Javascript (Meteor, jQuery), MongoDB,
SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), PhoneGap, Swift (a couple of hobby projects)

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov](http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov)

Github: [https://github.com/msamoylov](https://github.com/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

A full-stack engineer with a decade of experience. Interested in real-time web
apps, mobile apps and backends. Startup-friendly.

------
yorhel
Location: Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Within the Netherlands

Technologies: C, Perl, PostgreSQL, Apache, lots of Linux stuff

Résumé/CV: Mail me for full CV, check my OSS projects in the mean time:
[http://dev.yorhel.nl/](http://dev.yorhel.nl/)

Email: contact@yorhel.nl

Recently finished my Master's degree in Embedded Systems, and still looking
into the exact direction I'm heading for. Experienced (non-professionally) as
(embedded) software dev, back-end web dev, and Linux sysadmin
(websites/email). I have a broad interest in technology and am a quick
learner, so I'm open to any offer that is relevant to the above listed
technologies. :)

------
gotrecruit
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Beginner level at Ruby, Python, Java, Racket, HTML, CSS

Resume/CV:

BSc in Business, currently pursuing a second degree in Computer Science at
UBC. Prior experience with founding a startup that did not take off, as well
as a small one that sold to a competitor - both as non-technical founder.

Current interest is in learning technical skills via a computer science degree
as well as working on small projects on the side. I'm looking for interesting
programming work at a local (Vancouver) startup, and am willing to start work
on a minor project in an educational capacity (i.e no pay).

For full resume, please email me thanks!

Email: gotrecruit@boun.cr

------
lost_my_pwd
Location: New York, US

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: already looking to move west

Technologies: Node/Apache/Nginx/IIS/AWS, Express/Rails/Lotus,
JS/Ruby/Coffeescript/PHP/C#/Java, CSS/HTML, LESS/SASS/Jade/Bootstrap,
Angular/React/Backbone/Ionic/AppGyver,
Postgresql/MySQL/SQLServer/Oracle/MongoDB/RethinkDB/Redis,
Gulp/Grunt/Bower/Webpack/Mocha/Chai/Jasmine/Sinon, etc., etc.

Résumé/CV:
[http://tautologistics.com/resume/](http://tautologistics.com/resume/)

Email: chris(at)winberry.net

------
pydima
Location: Moscow, Russia.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes, please!

Technologies: 3+ years experience in Python programming for Linux. Python,
C++, Tornado, Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Linux,
Mercurial, Git, GitFlow, Jenkins.

Résumé/CV: Please email me.

Email: dimahabr@gmail.com

------
Cyranix
Location: Victoria BC (Canada), repatriating to USA soon

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (Node, jQuery, Angular, learning React); Java; PHP;
various databases (most recently PostgreSQL and MongoDB); plus experimentation
or quick hacks in other languages

Résumé: [http://cyranix.github.io](http://cyranix.github.io)

Email: andrew.m.harrison+hn@gmail.com

I am most interested in organizations with opportunities in a social-good
space such as education, health, the environment, justice, or civic
engagement. In addition to my coding skills, I also have exceptional
communication skills and enjoy opportunities for leadership and mentorship.

------
frankus
Location: Seattle, WA/Vancouver, BC/Bellingham, WA

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: iOS/Objective-C/Swift/Cocoa,
Javascript/Coffeescript/Node/Express, SQL (MySQL/MSSQL/Oracle), HTML/CSS,
limited hardware/mechanical design.

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/frankschmitt](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/frankschmitt)

Email: f [at] fc-o [dot] ws

\------------

Been doing iOS full time since 2010, with a bit of back-end node on the side.
My job is going away on Wednesday, and while I'm not in a huge hurry I'd love
to get something lined up for a month or three from now.

------
hayolie
Location: Kuwait

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C#, PHP, JavaScript, Lua, Ruby, OpenGL, SharePoint,
WordPress.

Resume: [http://firasassaad.com](http://firasassaad.com)

Email: assaad.firas [at] gmail.com

Bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/firas_assaad](https://bitbucket.org/firas_assaad)

I worked with a variety of technologies to build web and mobile applications,
ETL services, web crawlers, and video games. My current project is a surreal
adventure game about octopuses and centipedes. The software industry where I
live is very small and boring, so I'm looking for a bigger and more
challenging opportunity.

------
zachcowell

      Location: Washington, DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js, Angular, PhoneGap, .NET/C#, 
      Postgres, MSSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, variety of others
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zachcowell/31/812/709 
      Github: https://github.com/zachcowell
      Email: zachcowell [at ] zachcowell [ dot] com

Full stack engineer. Recently built an iPhone app that leverages the MEAN
stack. View it at zachcowell.com/violations . Currently building an affiliate
marketing platform at snackvault.com

------
MichaelSiddi
Location: Italy

Remote: Nope

Willing to relocate: Yes, please! :) (Silicon Valley / SF Bay Area)

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, C, Java, WebRTC, XMPP, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.michaelsiddi.com](http://resume.michaelsiddi.com)

Email: hello [at] michaelsiddi [dot] com

WebSite: [http://www.michaelsiddi.com](http://www.michaelsiddi.com)

Hi!

4+ years of experience on iOS and Objective C. Bachelor's Degree in Computer
Science. 4 apps in the App Store

Experience in building mobile SDKs for both iOS and Android. Currently working
on Audio and Video with WebRTC on iOS and Android

27 y.o. - Italian - Sponsorship Needed - Looking for Silicon Valley
opportunities

Thank you for reading! :)

------
japesinator
Location: Bloomington, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Python, Idris, Technical Writing, Mathematics, Machine
Learning, Security

Résumé/CV: [http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf](http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf)

Email: jp@writes.co.de

Github: [https://github.com/japesinator](https://github.com/japesinator)

Blog: [http://writes.co.de/](http://writes.co.de/)

I'm looking for a summer internship where I can solve interesting problems. I
love the intersection of mathematics and computer science, learning new
things, and helping people. Get in touch!

------
SerisCo
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Skills: Financial modeling & analysis, financial statement development,
accounting, budgeting & cash management, controller functions

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/stephanienknight or email me for more details

Email: stephanie@seris.co

I specialize in working with early-stage companies to establish and scale
their finance & accounting operations.

If your business has reached a point where it needs "grown up" finance
operations to soundly manage cash and growth, send me a message! I'd love to
discuss where your company is and where you'd like to take it.

------
larssorenson
Location: Indianapolis, IN Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: C
/ C++ / Java / PHP / C# / Go / ASP.Net / SQL / Linux / AppSec / REST / APIs
Résumé/CV:
[https://larssorenson.com/docs/resume.pdf](https://larssorenson.com/docs/resume.pdf)
Email: lars@larssorenson.com

You can visit my webpage
([https://larssorenson.com](https://larssorenson.com)) for links to my GitHub
+ LinkedIn for my in depth details.

------
jimkri
Looking for Internship in Summer 2015

Location: Philadelphia, Pa

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, also willing to travel to NYC or DC

Technologies: Java, C, Linux, currently working on Web Dev projects, and doing
some Data analysis projects.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jameskrider](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jameskrider)

Github: [https://github.com/JimKrider](https://github.com/JimKrider)

Email: james . krider @temple.edu

I am a Business major with a minor in computer science, looking for an
internship this Summer 2015 in a Business position. Open to anything though.

------
joseph_b
Location: Orange County, CA.

Remote: Possibly.

Relocation: For the right company.

Technologies: Includes Linux, PHP, MySQL, MSSQL, HTML, CSS, Javascript, AWS,
Redis, Memcache, and more.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bartfay/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bartfay/)

Contact: 022015-hn [at] paperba [dot] gs

I'm interested in small and start-up companies. I have 15+ years experience
doing front-end/back-end web development and analytics for various small and
medium-sized companies.. some of which have become very large companies. I
prefer small teams with less managerial cruft.

------
pablokbs
Location: Mendoza, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Puppet, Mysql, Apache, Nginx, Gitlab, LXC, Docker, Nagios, etc

Resume:
[http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf](http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf)

Email: pablo-at-fredrikson.com.ar

My name is Pablo Fredrikson and I'm a Linux Sysadmin / DevOps with 9 years of
professional experience. I love working with automation tools, specially with
puppet. I love Nagios. I have a lot of experience with webservers and new
technologies as Docker, etc. A little experience with Ruby and PHP.

------
mihec
Location: Slovenia

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new.
MyWorked on many projects in course of four years. Have great experience in
HTML and CSS, web designing and protoryping mobile applications. Basic
knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel. Willing to work full time or project
based.

------
jasneet
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Preferable Not

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, NLTK, SKLearn, Weka, MongoDb, Couchbase, MySQL,
Apache Hadoop, Apache Zookeeper, Apache Solr, Whoosh

Résumé/CV:
[http://konceptgeek.github.io/assets/files/resume_jasneet_sab...](http://konceptgeek.github.io/assets/files/resume_jasneet_sabharwal.pdf)

Website: [http://www.sfu.ca/~jsabharw/](http://www.sfu.ca/~jsabharw/)

Email: jsabharw@sfu.ca

Interest Areas: Big Data, Machine Learning, Natural Language Processing, Data
Analytics

------
agentcooper
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: London, New York (H1B required)

Technologies: javascript, html5, css, client-side architecture, react,
angular, backbone, node, mongo, redis, websockets, perl, UI testing, a/b
experimenting

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/agentcooper](http://linkedin.com/in/agentcooper)
[http://github.com/agentcooper](http://github.com/agentcooper)

Email: artem.tyurin [at] gmail.com

Would like to work on a client-side heavy apps, preferably React. Have a good
background in math/CS.

------
pioul
Location: Grenoble, France

Remote: Would prefer relocation, but ask anyway

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full LAMP stack, and even larger affection for front-end tech
(JS, HTML, CSS); will pick up the latest framework/library quickly

Particular interest for: Simplicity, UX, UI, design, performance, web
standards

Résumé/CV: [http://pioul.fr/up/CV-en.html](http://pioul.fr/up/CV-en.html)

Email: In CV (+ GitHub + personal site)

Looking for: Interesting project with skilled and driven team to share with
and learn from, on the web and ideally front side of things.

------
codez
Location: EU

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: HTML, HTML5, JS, CSS, CSS3, Jade, LESS, SASS, CoffeeScript,
Node, Angular, React, Gulp, Grunt, Bower, Mocha, Casper, jQuery etc.

Resume: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Blog: [http://medium.com/@_jh3y](http://medium.com/@_jh3y)

Polyglot developer open to different types of opportunity on a contract basis.
Check out my code, site, blog etc. and hopefully hear from you soon!

------
mehrzad
Location: New York, NY in the school year / Los Angeles, CA in the summer

Remote: possibly

Willing to relocate: Only within California (or maybe Oregon/Washington) if a
summer gig

Technologies: Ruby, Python, JS, GNU/Linux

Résumé/CV: [http://ge.tt/6OeJqf92/v/0](http://ge.tt/6OeJqf92/v/0)

Email: mf2977@columbia.edu

I'm just really looking for a semi-starting level internship position in NYC
or California. I haven't found anything too compelling when scouring sites. My
skillset isn't huge yet, but I learn and adapt quickly.

------
remyferre
* Context : I'm a French student looking for a internship abroad this summer in order to complete my Engineer's degree *

Location: any English-speaking country

When: July and August 2015

Remote : no

Technologies: Quite open but I especially like Ruby, Python, JS, and more and
more FP

CV:
[https://github.com/remyferre/remyferre.github.io/blob/master...](https://github.com/remyferre/remyferre.github.io/blob/master/resume.pdf?raw=true)

Email: see CV

I look for a company with an entrepreunarial culture so I think working with
HN folks would be a great match :)

------
zsemenov
Graduating in May with a Computer Science degree from the University of
Waterloo.

Interested in functional programming, machine learning, security, distributed
systems and all other fun stuff.

Location: Waterloo, ON, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. London, Berlin, Amsterdam, San Francisco, Vancouver.

Technologies: JS, iOS, Python, Ruby (Rails), C/C++, Scheme

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zLVv0vDLZOOFaKh2U2FJlwdo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zLVv0vDLZOOFaKh2U2FJlwdol-
VDimGfi7kSoyIQPtc)

Email: zak.semenov [at] gmail

------
sc00ty
Location: New Hampshire Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Javascript, CSS, HTML, git Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fiKOWXSHy236L1_mqJRo9CTY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fiKOWXSHy236L1_mqJRo9CTYG8p56oB8KunwxWM0QOQ/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: hnhirefeb15@sc0tt.net

Very interested in working on backend of a web app or dev-ops type situation.
Absolutely willing to learn a technology if needed.

------
tomh
Location: Ukraine currently (US Citizen)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no, unless the opportunity is perfect

Technologies: Java, Spring, Javascript, XML, SQL, REST/SOAP web services,
Project Management, Team Lead, Clinical Data Management, Standards Compliance
for Applications (CDISC, 21 CFR Part 11)

Resume: upon request

Email: tomh [at] xig.li

Have lead/built teams of 6-8 local developers dedicated to managing software
products consisting of 1M+ lines of code. Working currently in the open-source
health/clinical data management space, have been doing so for the last 10+
years.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: PHP(Laravel, CodeIgnitor, Core), Python(core, Flask,
Django),Java,C#/MvC4,jQuery, JavaScript, Browser Extensions, APIs(Fb, Google,
Youtube,Twitter etc), Web/Data Scrapping.

Résumé/CV:
[http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Email: kadnan(@)gmail

BTW, I recently started a new series on blog called _LxD_. Check
[here]([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/lxd/](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/lxd/))

------
jmeickle
Location: Boston (Somerville)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PHP, some Node/Ruby/Java, Varnish, git (incl. running a
server), distributed systems, API design, monitoring, performance tuning,
automation, statistics

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eronarn](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eronarn)

Email: eronarn@gmail.com

Did technical sales and developer evangelism for a while to get some variety
after my last web dev job. I'm hoping to get a purely backend, systems-y
position this time around!

------
marcofiset
Location: QC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP (Laravel), Javascript (Angular, Knockout, React), NodeJS,
SQL, .NET, CSS, HTML, growing interest in functional programming, particularly
with Clojure.

Resume/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/edit/121377](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/edit/121377)

Email: marco.fiset@gmail.com

I am a very polyvalent developer. I can learn anything you throw at me. I have
a burning desire to improve my skills, and work with other like-minded people.

~~~
marcofiset
Oups, Resume link is wrong and I can't edit my comment anymore, here it is :
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/marcofiset](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/marcofiset)

------
lhsieh
New grad expected to graduate in May 2015. Looking for software engineer job
and willing to relocate to USA.

Checkout my website for more info:
[http://www.caffethread.com](http://www.caffethread.com)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Objective-C (iOS), Android, Web (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript,
Node.js), RESTful

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lenahsieh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lenahsieh)

Email: lena.hsieh814 (at) gmail.com

~~~
isurfbecause

      Looking for midlevel frontend or fullstack developer job.
      Location: San Francisco City
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, Sass, jQuery, Angular.js
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/winstonyee/
      Email: winsyee@gmail.com

------
adrianbordinc
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark;

Remote: Maybe?;

Willing to relocate: No;

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Java, HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, MySQL;

Experience: 2 years of Web Development

Résumé/CV: email me for a CV;

Email: adrian.bordinc@gmail.com;

I'm a CS student super curious about different technologies. I'm looking for a
student position preferably with Ruby on Rails. Recently I got interested in
non-relational databases and I'm also planning to mess around with a front-end
JS framework (Ember, Angular) to see what's all the hip about. :)

------
harkyns_castle
Location: Australia (dual US/Aus citizen)

Remote: Either (remote would be attractive)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ~18 years in Java development (enterprise/web), C/C++ (bit
rusty), .NET (bit rusty), SQL/NoSQL, frontend (HTML/CSS/JS), various other
languages and technologies, technical writing, agile.

Résumé/CV: Please email

Email: calmhorizons@internode.on.net

On a tangent I'd be interested in any humanitarian type role (depending), on a
subsistence basis.

Or SpaceX would be OK too as long as I get to go in a shuttle :)

------
wwwater
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/igmnv9otcyonjmq/shubina_cv_no_pers...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/igmnv9otcyonjmq/shubina_cv_no_pers.pdf?dl=0)

Email: daria.shubina at gmail.com

\----

I did my PhD in physics, where I developed software for data processing and
analysis, then I developed software in automobile industry for control of
mechanical systems, now I am interested in algorithms and looking for a job as
C++ or Python developer.

------
renekooi
Location: Groningen, Netherlands

Remote: Fine!

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: JS (browser&Node), PHP, HTML5/CSS3/LESS, Python

Résumé: [http://rene.kooi.me/cv.html](http://rene.kooi.me/cv.html)

Email: rene at kooi dot me

Github: [https://github.com/goto-bus-stop](https://github.com/goto-bus-stop)

I've some six years of hobby experience. Primarily looking for something small
part-time (roughly 12hrs/week) next to school, or more during the summer
vacation.

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No

Experience: 6.5+ years

Technologies: Python stack- Django/Flask, Go, Openstack, Nginx, postgres,
HAproxy, Docker

Resume:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh](http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh) ,
full profile on request

Email: shabi at fossix.org

Github: [http://github.com/shabinesh](http://github.com/shabinesh)

Bitbucket: [http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh](http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh)

------
adambware
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux Admin, Web Security, Shell Scripting, Git, PHP, MySQL,
WordPress, Ruby, Javascript, jQuery, HTML/CSS. Willing and ready to learn
anything!

Learning: CCNA, ELK, Puppet, Perl, C

Resume: [http://adamboulware.com/](http://adamboulware.com/)

Email: see resume

2012 BS in IT, Computer Security Administration. 8yrs tech experience, 3yrs+
Linux cloud sysadmin & web developer. Looking to dive head first into Ops /
Infrastructure / DevOps.

------
calgoo
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES (depends where)

Technologies: Perl, JavaScript, Go, Linux Admin, Windows Admin, Nagios, Xymon,
MongoDB, SQL...

Résumé/CV: Please contact me for full details

Over 10 years as a System Admin for Windows and Linux. Currently working in a
DevOps position integrating Systems with the monitoring platform for over 20K
systems in over 20 datacenter as well as other small development tasks.
Looking to expand more into the DevOps field.

Email: jonas at nilsson.so

------
catskull
Location: Provo, Utah

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Angular, Coffeescript, Haml, C++

Resume: [http://goo.gl/w6PXKT](http://goo.gl/w6PXKT)

Email: bro@catskull.net

Electrical Engineering freshman. I've been doing Rails development full time
for the past year, and am looking to continue doing it part time while I'm
going to school. I've participated in launching several rails apps as part of
a team. My favorite work is developing and implementing APIs.

------
r0naa
Location: Waterloo, Ontario

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Github: [http://github.com/aaronwinter](http://github.com/aaronwinter)

Résumé/CV: [http://rely.io/resume.pdf](http://rely.io/resume.pdf)

Email: aaron@rely.io

I am a University of Waterloo student looking for a co-op/internship (May to
August 2015, closed set), preferably at an early stage startup. I am a jack of
all trades but I really have fun when working with backend systems.

------
khaledmasud82
Location: Dhaka, Bangladesh Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: Y
Technologies: HTML5, Javascript, Jquery, AngularJS, C#.net, API's, UXD,
Bootstrap, SQL 2008 R2 Résumé/CV:
[http://bd.linkedin.com/in/khaledmasud](http://bd.linkedin.com/in/khaledmasud)
or [https://golpolok.com](https://golpolok.com) Email: khaledmasud82@gmail.com

------
enilsen16
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS, Javascript/Jquery/Ember/Angular/NodeJS

Github: [https://github.com/enilsen16](https://github.com/enilsen16)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen](http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen)

Email: erik@erikdnilsen.com

~~~
joegosse
Erik, Substantial in Seattle does great work (my wife is a client) and
recruits a lot of Ruby talent. You may want to take a look:
[http://substantial.com/careers/inspired-developer-
sea/](http://substantial.com/careers/inspired-developer-sea/)

------
haidrali
Location: Pakistan, Lahore Remote: Maybe Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Rails, AngularJS, PHP, Scrapy and Android(mainly) Resume/CV:
tweet me at @alihaider907 Email: alihaider907@gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/wonderer007](https://github.com/wonderer007)

Full Stack Programmer with keen interest in Natural Language Processing and
Information Extracting techniques and a product guy

------
robertov
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, SASS, Jade, Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects,
PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Interacion design, Responsive desgin, Branding, Mobile
app design

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/about](http://vidakovic.si/about)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Freelance front-end developer and website desginer from Slovenia seeking work
related from my skillset. Over 9 years experiences in my branch, all my
clients were satisfied with my work.

------
TySchultz
Location: Columbus, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Java, Git, Ruby, Parse, Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/pl1hk2izclh3rn6/Resume.docx?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/pl1hk2izclh3rn6/Resume.docx?dl=0)

Email: tyschultz7[@]gmail.com

Hi! I am currently a junior looking for an internship that involves iOS. I
care deeply about design and user experience and want to help build something
that people use everyday.

------
jbcrail
Location: Louisville, KY

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to the Seattle area

Technologies: C, C++, PHP, Python, Javascript, Lua, Go, Rust, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail)

Email: jbcrail at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbcrail](https://github.com/jbcrail)

I've been a software engineer for 16 years across numerous domains (retail,
consumer, education, semiconductor). My noteworthy commercial projects are a
data warehouse ETL application that processed billions of customer records
nightly for a dozen Fortune 500 companies; a distributed document store with
terabytes of historical data, an ISO consistency requirement, and a strict
availability guarantee; and a service-oriented platform managing manufacturing
and product data worth millions of dollars in revenue. Aside from development,
I have also led a small team, mentored junior developers, and trained both end
users and developers.

I focus on building low-maintenance and dependable solutions that meet the
needs of my customers and their users. Even though I enjoy exploring the
technological bleeding-edge (I aggressively enhance my toolbox with new
languages, technologies, and libraries whenever possible), I often choose more
well-tested and mature solutions especially under time and resource
constraints.

My personal interests include service-oriented architectures, programming
languages, and distributed systems. Last year, I reached a 365-day consecutive
streak of commits to GitHub (still going at 535 consecutive commits). I wrote
about my experience: [http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-
github/](http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-github/).

My open-source work is comprised of 110 solutions to Project Euler (in 13
languages and 865+ implementations), a RESTful content-addressable storage
server, a proxy for local and remote filesystems, a LINQ-inspired shell, an
event-driven performance monitor, an embeddable Riemann client for legacy
systems, a Rust client for beanstalkd, two libraries in Erlang and Go for
writing an AI bot for Vindinium, and numerous contributions to Rust and its
auxiliary libraries.

------
xasos
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (Angular + React + Node), Python/Flask,
iOS (Swift/Objective-C)

Résumé/CV: Please e-mail me :)

Email: nirajpant7@gmail.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/xasos](http://github.com/xasos)

Hi! I am looking for internships for the Summer of 2015. I have experience
with web as well as iOS. I'm super willing to learn, have previous industry
experience, and want to grow my skills even further!

------
the_wr
Senior Software Developer, UI/UX Designer, Internal Tools Developer for
videogame developing team

7 years in Video Game industry

Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: USA, Canada, Germany, Netherlands

Technologies: .NET, C#, WPF, User Experience, C++, GameDev

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTros...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTroshin-
CV.pdf)

Email: wr.main (gmail)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Location: Brisbane, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, Javascript

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis](http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis)

Website: [http://thomasdav.is](http://thomasdav.is)

Email: thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

Looking to hear from anyone who would find value in hiring me.

[https://github.com/thomasdavis](https://github.com/thomasdavis)

------
evanrolfe1
Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Linux, AWS, MySql, Postgres, Jquery,
Angular.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=221019638](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=221019638)

Freelance portfolio:
[http://evanrolfe.github.io/portfolio_site/](http://evanrolfe.github.io/portfolio_site/)

Email: evanrolfe [at] gmail [dot] com

------
anderoonies
Looking for an internship. Location: Chicago Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, iOS, Django, HTML/CSS, Javascript/jQuery, C++ Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3z9hhjmz155u1z4/AndyBayer_Resume.d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3z9hhjmz155u1z4/AndyBayer_Resume.docx?dl=0)
Email: andrewbayer2016@u.northwestern.edu

------
aspl
Looking for internships, not a job :)

    
    
      Location: UK  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: C, Java, (HTML, CSS, PHP, MySQL). I can also work with Go, C++, C#, and JavaScript. I'm pretty well rounded with Linux, Windows, and Mac.  
      Resume/CV: http://www.felixangell.com  
      Email: mail@felixangell.com  
      GitHub: github.com/felixangell

------
amis99
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Kohana/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Highly experienced Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

My most recent experience is working with Core WordPress contributors
(WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website.

------
jozzas
Location: Brisbane, Aus

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES (Aus elsewhere, UK/US - visa required)

Technologies: Software Engineer who enjoys working with Python (numpy,
twisted, matplotlib), js (node / meteor), some C#, C++, Unity3d, VTK, HTML5,
etc. I enjoy designing things and learning new technologies.

Résumé/CV: [http://johndlyon.com/about/](http://johndlyon.com/about/)

Email: john at johndlyon.com

------
neilsharma
Location: South Bay Area, CA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web (HTML/jQuery/LESS + some Django), Android Prototyping,
Pandas/Numpy

Resume/CV: linkd.in/1s35US0

Email: neilsharma101 (at) gmail (dot) com

I am a product generalist and have been working on my own startups/projects
ever since I finished my undergrad in engineering at UC Berkeley. Looking for
a junior Data Science/Statistics, Full Stack, or Product Manager position.

------
tpett
Location: Fredericksburg, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Git, C++, Objective-C/iOS, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxdVToIKHLw2XzhLMXh6SW5MbXc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxdVToIKHLw2XzhLMXh6SW5MbXc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: travispett@gmail.com

Looking for a summer software dev/mobile dev/security internship. I am a
junior graduating Spring 2016.

~~~
steakejjs
pretty small world. I'm from Stafford and went to school in Harrisonburg too.
Not a lot of VA folks on HN

------
mibollma
Location: Germany

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, especially to Hong Kong or mainland China.

Technologies: All kinds of over the last decade from embedded to web but
primarily Java, C#, C++ and SQL including their common following.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fku2ku9nhorxdqz/cv_a.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fku2ku9nhorxdqz/cv_a.pdf)

Email: michael (dot) bollmann (at) gmail (dot) com

------
barhum
Location: California/Travelling

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Postgres, JS, Jquery, Coffeescript and
TDD(Rspec, capybara)

resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/moneerbandy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/moneerbandy),
[https://github.com/barhum](https://github.com/barhum)

Email: mbcomm + shift2 + gmail.com

I am currently trying out Meteor and Mongo.

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, HTML and CSS

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

I'm a no-nonsense mobile & web designer who designs to meet product and user
objectives; not to fill my portfolio with pretty pics. I've been freelancing
for 4 years with 6 months full-time in a startup.

------
rileywatkins
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PostgreSQL at work. Clojure, Haskell, and
many others in off hours.

Résumé/CV: Send me an email

Email: riley@rileywatkins.com

I spent the last 3 years at InstaEDU, an online tutoring marketplace, where I
joined as engineer #1 and built the prototype myself. We were acquired for $30
million last summer. Now I'm moving to Portland and looking for something new!

------
brink
Location: Grand Rapids, Michigan, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Java, Android, Python,
Postgres, Lua, etc..

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=129053970](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=129053970)
(or email me)

Email: d at dakota.io

I'm a Frontend / Rails developer that is working on some mobile apps in my
free time.

------
dsfreed
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Interaction Designer fluent in
HTML5/CSS3/Sass/Javascript/Jquery, have dabbled in PHP, C++, Angular, Ruby

Resume: [http://dannyfreed.com/resume](http://dannyfreed.com/resume)

Email: freed.dany@gmail.com

I'm graduating university in May 2015 and looking for a design / frontend role
at a fast growing company

------
michaf
Location: Frankfurt area, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C/C++, R, MPI, OpenMP, CUDA, scikit-learn, caffe

CV: Please request by mail

Email: job -at- antinull.de

I finished a PhD in Appiled Physics in 2013 and currently work with scientific
codes in high performance computing (think 1000+ cpu-core physics
simulations). I am looking for a job in Machine Learning/Deep NNs/Computer
Vision or similar.

------
swb5075
Location: Wilmington, NC & Portland, ME

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Eclipse, VIM, Windows, Linux, OS X

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: swb5075 (at) uncw.edu

I am currently a junior working towards a degree in computer science with a
business concentration. I am searching for an internship for the summer of
2015. I love numbers, solving problems, and learning new technologies. I am
also a quick learner.

------
tilt
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Bower, Grunt, Git,
SVN

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: g [at] esposi.to

\---

Front-end Developer, being stuck at a consulting work, mainly building
foundations for a framework based on GWT for the last 22 months.

Scraping the surface of AngularJS through a side project with a couple of
friends/collegues.

Willing to take on Remote work, over (in no particular order, not limited to):

ReactJS, AngularJS,

IO.js, NodeJS,

NW.js,

Ionic, React Native,

LESS, SASS,

ES6, FP, Rx

------
architv07
(looking for internship)

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing To Relocate: Inside India only

Technologies: Backend Development, Python, Django, Flask, REST API

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8YVwnKTNrUJSld5ZTI4VVplTDQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8YVwnKTNrUJSld5ZTI4VVplTDQ/view?usp=sharing),
LinkedIn: in.linkedin.com/in/architv

Email: architv07@gmail.com

------
josemrb
Location: Bolivia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (visa required)

Technologies: Ruby, C#, JavaScript, Vb.Net, HTML, CSS, SQL, Linux sysadmin,
Vagrant, Docker, Ansible.

Résumé/CV:
[http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb](http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb)

Email: work@josemrb.com

Full-stack developer, broad technical skill-set, strong attention to detail,
and over 10 years of experience.

------
jbernardo95
Location: Coimbra, Portugal Remote: Yeas Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS(node, meteor), RoR, Swift Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmka5e90pb9vnry/cv.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmka5e90pb9vnry/cv.pdf?dl=0)
Email: jb.amaro@hotmail.com

------
k__

      Location: Stuttgart, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, EmberJS, NodeJS, Stylus, Handlebars, Gulp, Git, Photoshop
      Skills: Software Engineering, Usability Engineering, UX, API-Design
      Résumé/CV: https://careers.stackoverflow.com/kay
      Email: k@kay.is

------
pcardoso
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: iOS and Web development. Native and hybrid apps. Objective C,
HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, Laravel, SQL, Git, jQuery. Minor skills: Ruby on
Rails, Android development.

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/pedrojscardoso](http://linkedin.com/in/pedrojscardoso)

Email: pcardoso@gmail.com

------
kodeseeker
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote :No.

Willing to Relocate : Yes.

Technologies: Java,C++, C#, Python,JavaScript,PostgreSQL, Cassandra.

Email :kodeseeker@gmail.com

Experienced software engineer with a master's degree in Computer Science. Have
both Startup and professional world experience in Java, PostgreSQL and JS. Im
looking for challenging engineering opportunities.

Resume : Available upon Request.

------
FiddlerClamp
Location: Toronto, Canada.

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Technical writing, marketing writing, copywriting - CMS systems
including WordPress, Adobe Suite, Microsoft Office.

Resume/CV:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/)

Email: jonathanacohen@gmail.com.

------
supster
Location: Cincinnati, USA

Remote: Yes!

Relocate: No

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C & Swift) on iPhone/iPad/AppleWatch-beta (4 apps
on appstore), Android (Java & XML), Git, MVC, MVVM, Rest APIs, Parse,
Ruby/Rails, Python/Flask, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Arduino, Raspberry Pi

Resume: linkedin.com/in/sapanbhuta/

Email: sapanbhuta [at] gmail [dot] com

------
zephyrfalcon
Looking for work, part-time or full-time.

Location: Archer, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, unfortunately this isn't an option right now.

Technologies: Python, Prolog, Scheme, C, MS SQL Server, AngularJS, Delphi,
HTML/CSS, etc

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Email: zephyrfalcon@gmail.com

------
PauloManrique
Location: Rio de Janeiro / Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! I have no visa.

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, social networks API,
basic video and audio editing.

Languages: Portuguese, english and spanish (advanced).

Résumé/CV: [http://paulomanrique.com/cv](http://paulomanrique.com/cv)

Email: paulo.manrique at icloud.com

------
anujpasricha
Location: Champaign, IL (graduated Dec 2014)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere

Technologies: C, x86, Python C++, PCL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_1GJhvrBxbIX1Q0alFQMmJaOXc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_1GJhvrBxbIX1Q0alFQMmJaOXc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: anujpasricha01 at gmail dot com

------
mheasell
Location: Bath, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, WinForms, Java, Python, Perl, MySQL, UNIX command
line/shell scripts, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://michaelheasell.com/](http://michaelheasell.com/) (hit
"Download CV" for latest)

Email: michael.heasell@gmail.com

------
zeke

      Location: South Carolina, USA  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No. Could travel some.  
      Technologies: Unix, Linux, Perl, System Support, JavaScript  
      Résumé/CV: http://www.qquiz.com/david_selby_resume.txt  
      Email: zeke.selby at gmail.com

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, Frontend, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca) ||
[http://github.com/DylanJ](http://github.com/DylanJ)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
msink
Location: West Virginia (US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Absolutely (within the US)

Technologies: C++, Java, Python, HTML5, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Yeoman, Grunt,
Git, SVN

Résumé: sink.email

Email: michael@sink.email

I'm a junior programmer with some experience in a wide variety of tools. I'm
eager to improve my skillset, and I learn well on the fly. Contact me!

------
jivux
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Obj-C, C#, Bash, Qt, Unity3D, Django, Vagrant,
PostgreSQL, Git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivoreroman at google mail

------
bsoist
Location: DE, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Python, Perl, PHP, Obj-C, Bash, SQL, MongoDB, Node.js, html/CSS,
JavaScript, AWS, Linux, OS X, Windows

Resume/CV:
[http://whsjr.soistmann.com/resume/](http://whsjr.soistmann.com/resume/)

Email: hackernews@whsjr.soistmann.com

------
jmknoll
Location: Shanghai, China (expat US citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, please. Especially to SF/Bay Area.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, Javascript

Resume:
[https://cn.linkedin.com/in/jamesonknoll](https://cn.linkedin.com/in/jamesonknoll)

Website: www.jamesonknoll.com

Email: jameson.knoll@gmail.com

------
dauoalagio
Location: Gainesville, FL Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Javascript, Node.js, React.js, PHP, HTML/CSS, Python Résumé/CV:
[http://jmfurlott.com](http://jmfurlott.com) Email: jmfurlott@gmail.com

------
nohawp
Location: Lyon, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: depends where

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, Javascript, MPI, linear algebra, linear
solvers, backend development (GAE)

Resume/CV: contact me for full details

\- PhD in HPC and Applied Maths produced a distributed linear solver in C++

\- Written backend in Java

\- Scripts in Python

\- AngularJs and learning React

Email: jeopardizor.at.gmail.com

------
wismer
Location: NY, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Depends

Technologies: Ruby, JS (React/Backbone)

Resume: Mail me for full resume;

Email: matthewhl at gee mail dot com

I recently attended Hacker School; self-taught - strong interest in React-
related opportunities. Junior Dev positions.

[http://wismer.github.io](http://wismer.github.io)

------
mcmillion
Location: Little Rock, Arkansas Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Not
Immediately Technologies: Full-stack, UI/UX, Rails, PHP, C# Resume:
[http://mcmillion.io](http://mcmillion.io) Email: matthew@mcmillion.io

------
elfenlaid
Location: Belarus Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies: iOS, UI,
UX, Objective-C, a bit of clojure and haskell Resume: upon request Email:
elfenlaid [at] gmail.com

4+ years of iOS development experience; Mostly business client-server
applications.

------
raudabaugh
Location: Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (SF Bay Area, NYC, or Austin)

Technologies: Java, C, C++, Python, C#, MATLAB, SQL, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raudabaugh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raudabaugh)

Email: sraudabaugh at gmail dot com

------
tar33
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Visa: Requires H1B transfer

Experience: 5 years

Technologies: C#, VB, XML, Desktop [WPF, Windows forms, VSTO, VBA], Web [HTML,
JavaScript [Backbone.js, Knockout.js], Node.js, Require.js, AMD, ASP.NET MVC],
Database [SQL Server, MongoDB, Oracle]

Email: tarun10k(at)gmail.com

------
daenz

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: for the right position
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, C++, Lua
      Resume: https://github.com/amoffat
      Email: andrew@formconstantdance.org

------
darkhorn
So, no one uses
[https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/en/documents/curriculum-v...](https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/en/documents/curriculum-
vitae) ?

------
spike021
Looking for an internship for this upcoming summer.

Location: San Jose

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: depends on the situation

Technologies: iOS, Python, Java, HTML5, CSS, Javascript, JQuery, Django, Git,
Google App Engine, MySQL, Xcode, Eclipse

Resume: Can send on request.

Email: wertheimjoshua@gmail.com

------
gregorious_c
Location: San Francisco Bay Area / Los Angeles Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, SQL, OpenCV, sci-kit learn, Weka

Email: gregory.h.chu [at} gmail (dot] com

PhD candidate in Medical Physics; object detection and tracking on medical
images.

------
dustingetz
Philadelphia, Remote: maybe, Relocate: maybe

Clojure and Clojurescript only

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

dustin.getz/gmail.com

------
scmoore
Location: Denver or Boulder, CO

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML, CSS, Git

Resume: scottcmoore.com/resume

Email: scott.chandler.moore@gmail.com

2 years of experience. Looking for junior-level web application development
work in the Denver area.

------
interdrift
Location : Bulgaria, Europe

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : No,maybe in 2 years or so.

Technologies : .NET MVC, C# , Unity3D, C++ , Javascript( Three.js )

Resume : send me an e-mail.

Email : diffusalblade@gmail.com

------
Warclimb
Location: Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 3D and 2D animator and Video Editor. I work with After Effects,
Maya and Cinema 4D

Portfolio: sildeer.com

Email: javisempere [at] gmail.com

------
vmmenon
Location: Plano, TX

Remote: Yes(Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Java, C++, Python, Common-Lisp

Résumé/CV: Please send me an email

Email: vinay@vmmenon.org

------
paulrpotts
Location: Saginaw, MI Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies:
Old-school programming (C and C++ primarily, Java, Objective-C, embedded, DSP,
drivers, but also dynamic languages, and a keen interest in migrating to
projects in functional languages such as Haskell) Résumé/CV:
[http://thepottshouse.org/pub/paul_current_resume/Potts,%20Pa...](http://thepottshouse.org/pub/paul_current_resume/Potts,%20Paul%20Resume%2031%20Oct%202014.pdf)
Email: paul@thepottshouse.org

I am a polyglot developer, but after getting into web development very early,
I got back out of it after the dot-com crash and spent the years since working
primarily in low-level development for embedded systems. I do not have current
skills in front-end or back-end web application development.

I have twenty-five years of experience with the software development life
cycle, from specification through prototyping, implementation, testing,
debugging, documentation, deployment, and revision.

I've done development at many levels, from embedded assembly to DSP firmware
to device drivers, including multi-threaded client/server code and graphical
user interfaces.

I have broad experience as well -- across Macintosh, Windows, GNU/Linux, Java,
embedded, and handheld platforms.

I am a polyglot programmer, with experience in C, C++, Objective-C, Java,
NewtonScript, HyperTalk, Python, Ruby, Scheme, Dylan, Haskell, and assembly
languages, and I like to work on projects that incorporate multiple components
and multiple languages. I did a lot of that in my role at the University of
Michigan as a "Systems Research Programmer III."

I have specialized in digital audio, object-oriented design, documentation,
instruction, and porting, testing, debugging, and refactoring legacy code.

I have ongoing research interests in functional programming based in early
experiences with Dylan and NewtonScript, and would be especially interested in
projects that embed interpreters, such as Python on embedded systems, or
generate code.

I also have chipped away at teaching myself Haskell and would love the
opportunity to be mentored and get up to speed on a real-world Haskell
project, or any related functional language such as F#.

Unlike a lot of developers, I _like_ working with difficult legacy projects
(documenting them and refactoring them to fix bugs and add features). My goal
is to write "textbook-quality" readable code and I have quite a bit of
experience at this.

I have been a team leader, and enjoyed that; I take the responsibilities of
management, including hiring, seriously.

I would consider a sideways move into technical training, or project
management; I've been a technical writer (and a lead technical writer with a
team of writers) and would be happy to do that again.

For the right employment opportunity I would consider relocation to
Connecticut, Massachusetts, New York, Eastern Pennsylvania, New Hampshire,
Vermont, or Maine. I am not interested in NYC or Silicon Valley.

There are some complicating factors (a home and family) and so I would need
financial help to relocate. I have four years experience telecommuting and a
dedicated home office with high-speed internet, and so that would be my
preference, although I am happy to travel for work as necessary.

------
curiously

        Location: Vancouver, BC
        Remote: Yes.
        Willing to relocate: No.
        Technologies: Python, LAMP, jQuery.
        Résumé/CV: http://appsonify.com
        Email: john@appsonify.com

